# Indica and Tyce Roughhousing Madness!



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

The Dynamic Duo!









Race for some human lovin!









Battle!









Indi taking on the big boy, skit 'em girly!









Is he down for the count?









Bigger idn't better buddy!









Run Tyce! RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!









What a goofy boy..









Two very happy pit bulls!









Gnar! Tyce's revenge!









Happy Tyce









Go Indi Go!









Indi girl's got some teeth









Tyce's strategy is collar snatching









And then he drags her around...LOL









Never ending energy!









Tyce is a pretty boy




































Did I mention Indi has a lot of teeth?









Look ma! I got him!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Awe ! love the photos. Gorgeous kids ya got there.


----------



## Kimbers dad (Feb 5, 2009)

I love bully play. Good pics


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

they look so happy!! great pics of 2 very good looking dogs!

does Tyce have 2 different color eyes?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, Tyce has one blue eye, but we love him just as much anyway. He's heavy bred York and belongs to my BF's dad. Indi just loves him.

Tyce is a year old and Indi is 7 months.


----------



## Babyblues (Feb 24, 2009)

Love to see them play..beautiful dogs!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

great pictures  i love seeing them play like that. thanks for sharing


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww AWESOME photos!!! they look like they had a blast!!!!! i wish i could get some of the girls but they are zippin arouund so fast i can never snap fast enough lmao....


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah! I know! Indi's a total blur in a lot of these pics hehe. Luckily my cam has a super fast ISO speed, that helps mucho.

Oh YEAH! See if you can spot Indi's white spots behind each paw! hehe


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

great pics thanks for posting.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Greats pics and your babies are gorgeous


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

great pics!!!!


----------



## lovemypit71 (Sep 15, 2011)

really beautiful kids.  I posted them on my FB page LoveMyPit.com | Facebook and credited them back to you. Beautiful. Thank you for loving a pit bull (or two or more!)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lovemypit71 said:


> really beautiful kids.  I posted them on my FB page LoveMyPit.com | Facebook and credited them back to you. Beautiful. Thank you for loving a pit bull (or two or more!)


really old post, plus i would ask people If i can use there photos before just taking them. Most groups get members to submit photos they dont just steal them from sites. Just saying.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## jethrodog (Sep 5, 2011)

Great looking dogs, I had a male from York lines, good dogs..


----------

